# Processor lids saved then refined



## wibbla (Sep 22, 2013)

I just wanted to post pics of the lids I removed and saved so I could do them all in one batch,i didn't weigh the total but the beaker in pic is a 5L.The resulting drop was amazing to watch and settled very fast but with the excitement I forgot to photo it during the drop.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 23, 2013)

wow.... 

Good job!


----------



## grance (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## MGH (Sep 23, 2013)

I kept trying to find time to post here yesterday; I'm surprised that nobody else did until today. This is a great example of patience, saving up material to do it right. It gives me motivation to do nothing just yet. Yeah, I wrote that right 

Thanks for the fine example wibbla


----------



## hfywc (Sep 25, 2013)

you could still weigh the stripped lids to give you an idea how much materials you processed. good job by the way.


----------

